
Robust Client Side JavaScript - ausjke
https://molily.de/robust-javascript/
======
ausjke
What's the key difference between Javascript client side and nodejs in the
post-ES6 era? For example Airbnb states "Symbols and BigInts cannot be
faithfully polyfilled, so they should not be used when targeting
browsers/environments that don’t support them natively". Are there more
caveats we need know?

